# Lesson issues...



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been taking lessons for a couple of weeks now and I don't feel like I'm getting my money's worth.
The teacher providing the lesson is knowledgeable and a very good guitarist, but I feel like he's not reall "teaching" me.

I've had two lessons so far and he hasn't even given me anything to work on or read. He has told me to just continue what I was already doing.

Is this a normal teaching practice?

I have paid for 4 lessons and was wondering if I should even continue? ( i know it's up to me, but would like your opinion)


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It isn't normal by my standards. Share your concerns with him. Be frank.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like what "you're already doing" is paying him for nothing much. You may have many guitar teachers in your life if you stick with it. You'll often find the trick is to have to have the right teacher at the right time. Some will be better than others. If you feel like you're time is being wasted move on.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

How long has this guy been in business? If this is his M. O. he's not likely been doing it long and/or his student retention isn't good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Well this is an instructor with Quest Musique. 

What he has taught me was, to loosen my grip on the neck and to play comfortable. Other than that we spoke a little about theory and that is pretty much it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

If your not learning, he's not teaching. Move on.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Since you only signed up for 4 lessons, how clear were you on what you wanted to get out of the lessons? Did you go in with a really clear idea of where your playing was at and exactly what you wanted to work on? Whenever someone who already plays comes for lessons my first questions are always "Why are you here?" and "What are you hoping to get from lessons that you couldn't get on your own?" If a potential student has already thought about those we can usually make some quick progress. If their answer is a vague "I don't know, I was hoping to just get a bit better" then it takes a while to figure out where the student is and where he wants to go. And to be completely honest - when someone signs up for just 4 lessons without a clear idea of what they want to work on they're usually just looking for a confidence boost. I won't even take those students anymore. 

It sounds like your teacher isn't even trying, but if you decide to try another teacher at some point go in with a very clear idea of exactly why you're going for a lesson so the teacher knows where you want to start.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

18Rocks said:


> I've been taking lessons for a couple of weeks now and I don't feel like I'm getting my money's worth.
> The teacher providing the lesson is knowledgeable and a very good guitarist, but I feel like he's not reall "teaching" me.
> 
> I've had two lessons so far and he hasn't even given me anything to work on or read. He has told me to just continue what I was already doing.
> ...


I actually just wrote a blog post on this which sums up my thoughts on it. Give it a read, maybe it will help.

http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.ca/2013/12/guitar-lessons-getting-and-giving-them.html


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

kat_ said:


> Since you only signed up for 4 lessons, how clear were you on what you wanted to get out of the lessons? Did you go in with a really clear idea of where your playing was at and exactly what you wanted to work on? Whenever someone who already plays comes for lessons my first questions are always "Why are you here?" and "What are you hoping to get from lessons that you couldn't get on your own?" If a potential student has already thought about those we can usually make some quick progress. If their answer is a vague "I don't know, I was hoping to just get a bit better" then it takes a while to figure out where the student is and where he wants to go. And to be completely honest - when someone signs up for just 4 lessons without a clear idea of what they want to work on they're usually just looking for a confidence boost. I won't even take those students anymore.
> 
> It sounds like your teacher isn't even trying, but if you decide to try another teacher at some point go in with a very clear idea of exactly why you're going for a lesson so the teacher knows where you want to start.



These lessons are setup so that they are automatically renewed every month and I need to cancel them 1 week prior to the auto renewal date.

I'm a beginner. I've been playing since October of 2013 and I can tell you that I need to work on all my skills. I have come him and told him that I would like to practice on things that will make me a better guitar player as a whole instead of I only want to play one specific style.

Maybe my expectations were set too high, but I don't think it would that difficult to give me specific exercises with the level that I'm currently at.

I will note that he's a nice guy and good guitar player. I guess I may have to tell him to give me something tangible to work on, but being an instructor myself, I was expecting him to provide me with exercises and/or reading material to work on with out having me ask for it.

Jeremy, thanks for the link. I'll definitely have a look at it.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

18Rocks said:


> These lessons are setup so that they are automatically renewed every month and I need to cancel them 1 week prior to the auto renewal date.
> 
> I'm a beginner. I've been playing since October of 2013 and I can tell you that I need to work on all my skills. I have come him and told him that I would like to practice on things that will make me a better guitar player as a whole instead of I only want to play one specific style.
> 
> ...


In that case change teachers. Are there other teachers at the place you're already going to? Give one of them a try, then if that doesn't work out try somewhere else. Find someone who is willing to put in some effort and get you some results.

Sorry about my first reply. I thought you had already been playing for quite a while.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

kat_ said:


> In that case change teachers. Are there other teachers at the place you're already going to? Give one of them a try, then if that doesn't work out try somewhere else. Find someone who is willing to put in some effort and get you some results.
> 
> Sorry about my first reply. I thought you had already been playing for quite a while.


No worries Kat, I appreciate the feedback and will try and be clearer with my current instructor. Although I do think I will still cancel these lessons and try to find someone privately instead.

Anyone know of a good instructor in the Winnipeg area?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

18Rocks said:


> No worries Kat, I appreciate the feedback and will try and be clearer with my current instructor. Although I do think I will still cancel these lessons and try to find someone privately instead.
> 
> Anyone know of a good instructor in the Winnipeg area?


You should have asked more questions before you started with him but being a beginner, that is understandable. Before agreeing to lessons with another teacher ask him what his teaching program is and the goals he expects to be achieved with each lesson. Try Kijiji for finding a teacher and look at those who own or work at a music studio rather than a music store. Those working in a music studio have teaching as their first priority. Do not be afraid to ask for more advice here at GC. There are a number of very knowledgeable and helpful people here.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Sometimes you just don't mesh with the teacher, it happens and isn't really anyone's fault - I've had that happen even though I've only gone to a few teachers. First one I had was awesome, I got lucky and he taught me a lot. 2nd one, I told him what I wanted to work on and he just told me what scales to use - really dude? No technique, nothing. So I didn't go back.

There are lots of teachers out there, so just find one that you can easily communicate with - it shouldn't be a long involved process.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know whats up with your teacher but if you're just starting to play it would seem you're more concerned about getting your "money's worth" than anything else... so to stick out like a sore thumb I'll suggest that perhaps you haven't even remotely had enough time in a lesson to actually make an assessment - or you guys could just tell me I'm whacked and the op is right on, which I suppose could be right...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would at least take the lessons that you've paid for. Unfortunately, you don't need any qualifications to call yourself a guitar teacher, and sadly, a lot of people think that if you can play, you can teach. Having said that, you sound like the type of student that I find most difficult in the early stages, what I call the "experienced beginner". Someone who probably knows a couple of songs, but probably doesn't really know their instrument terribly well - it's hard to assess where you're really at. However, your teacher should have given you something to work on. Talk to him about what you had expected and ask him to give you specific things to work on.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

My first teacher never gave me "something to work on" at the end of each lesson... he prefaced the very first lesson with something like "practice every day bar none, you should have a guitar in your hands every spare second you have". 

He left it to me to decide what I wanted to work on, ie if I had a test coming up I'd work on the test material, if I didn't play something he gave me very well the last time, I'd work on that, if I didn't like what he was teaching me I'd grab something else that I liked and try to develop the techniques he was teaching me using other songs that I dd like or wanted to learn... mind you I did have a book he gave me at the first lesson that we were working from, and plenty of sheet music at home to pick from.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

As mentioned previously, it's difficult to really get a feel for where a beginner player is at without further discussion between the student and instructor. If you go the month and feel you haven't learned anything of merit then I would suggest finding a new instructor. Though, since you have only been playing for a few months, things can get overwhelming pretty quickly if the instructor starts teaching things that are above and beyond your current experience level.

Him telling you to loosen your grip etc sounds like he wants you to try and break already instilled poor playing habits that will hinder your progress no matter what he shows you.

When I was teaching, I would generally spend the first couple lessons (especially with a beginner) focused on them holding and playing the instrument correctly. Once a proper technique had been established, I would then further our lessons to open chords, string names, basic theory, scales etc.

To each their own. It will take a bit of time to get where you want to be as a player, so practice hard and out source as much learning material as needed. Youtube is your friend with free video lessons and tutorials.

Maybe try your hand at learning a new song from internet sources, then bring what you've learned to your next lesson and your instructor could then direct you in proper technique and help you through any tricky parts you may come across.

Good luck, and keep on pluckin'
Matt


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

When I first started taking lessons my teacher had me playing Smoke on the Water on the top E string the very first day. Sure it wasn't like it is actually played but I was playing it and it sounded good. I also got finger exercises every week to do. The second lesson it was Iron Man on the same string. Sounded cool. The 3rd lesson we got into how to play Iron Man the proper way and I started to learn Chords. I think you and your teacher just didn't hit it off and you need to move on.


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, thanks everyone for the great insight. 

I've spoken to the music store and have to an agreement to stop the lessons and they will provide an in store credit for cost of the unused lessons. 
I think that, as some of you mentioned, we simply did not click as a teacher/student combo. 
I've contacted a few other private instructors and I think I've found a good match. He has a degree in Jazz from Saint Fx and currently teaches in the public school system and private lessons. 
After our email conversations we have decided to try out one lesson and see if we mesh. I'm an instructor myself so I may expect a little more. I like structure and a plan and I think/hope this teacher will be able to provide that.

Im actually meeting him this evening and really looking forward to it.

- - - Updated - - -

Wow, thanks everyone for the great insight. 

I've spoken to the music store and have to an agreement to stop the lessons and they will provide an in store credit for cost of the unused lessons. 
I think that, as some of you mentioned, we simply did not click as a teacher/student combo. 
I've contacted a few other private instructors and I think I've found a good match. He has a degree in Jazz from Saint Fx and currently teaches in the public school system and private lessons. 
After our email conversations we have decided to try out one lesson and see if we mesh. I'm an instructor myself so I may expect a little more. I like structure and a plan and I think/hope this teacher will be able to provide that.

Im actually meeting him this evening and really looking forward to it.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

18Rocks said:


> Wow, thanks everyone for the great insight.
> 
> I've spoken to the music store and have to an agreement to stop the lessons and they will provide an in store credit for cost of the unused lessons.
> I think that, as some of you mentioned, we simply did not click as a teacher/student combo.
> ...


A structure and a plan. 

It sounds like you found someone who knows how to teach and achieve results.

Interesting you didn't find him at a music store, either.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Glad to hear you found an instructor that may meet your needs.

Please provide updates as to how your first lesson went.

Always good to hear stories where things go as expected.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## 18Rocks (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm happy to say that I have found a fantastic instructor! 

I used a lot of everyone's suggestions and was clearer with what my expectations were so we could be on the same page.

He is very knowledgeable and breaks things down in a way that make it easy to grasp. He has also given me a few things to work on until our next lesson. You can tell that he really enjoys what he does in the way he plays and teaches.

Have to say I'm pumped to apply what he taught me and look forward to the next lesson!


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

18Rocks said:


> I'm happy to say that I have found a fantastic instructor!
> 
> I used a lot of everyone's suggestions and was clearer with what my expectations were so we could be on the same page.
> 
> ...


Very awesome news bro!


----------

